# Police Stop Proof of Insurance



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever been stopped by the police when pax were in car and the cop asked for proof of insurance coverage to transport passengers? Since some state/local laws require $1+ million in liability, the only insurance policy is on the phone. I wouldn't want to hand over my phone to the cop and have him go back to his car with it. I'd probably never see it again.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Scott.Sul said:


> Has anyone ever been stopped by the police when pax were in car and the cop asked for proof of insurance coverage to transport passengers? Since some state/local laws require $1+ million in liability, the only insurance policy is on the phone. I wouldn't want to hand over my phone to the cop and have him go back to his car with it. I'd probably never see it again.


You have a car full of pax, he's not going anywhere with your phone. He will be more shocked that you actually do have Uber Insurance and go about his merry way.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Always comply with an officer, did you see the guy who got shot and killed for arguing over his rights about getting pulled over? Make sure you know all of the rules and laws for your state and market. For that matter your insurance and the rules for picking up and dropping off pax at the airport. It is your job to stay informed, I rely on Google Alerts and Google News for any chatter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

You go to the Uber website to the insurance section click your state then print out the million-dollar insurance policy. Then you keep it in your glove compartment...you should be good.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> You go to the Uber website to the insurance section click your state then print out the million-dollar insurance policy. Then you keep it in your glove compartment...you should be good.


The only issue I can see with that is the certificate doesn't have your name on it. So I can see some hard-nose cop not accepting it.

Texas Insurance Certificate

To find your certificate just change the two-letter state abbreviation in the URL.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> You go to the Uber website to the insurance section click your state then print out the million-dollar insurance policy. Then you keep it in your glove compartment...you should be good.


I like your answer, that's what I do, except I NEVER store insurance and registration in a glove compartment. Get a visor holder and store those there along with your license. This makes cops all warm and fuzzy.

Cops will let you go just for turning on interior lights, keeping hands on wheel, and not having to open the glove compartment. They know you are doing this for them.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The only issue I can see with that is the certificate doesn't have your name on it. So I can see some hard-nose cop not accepting it.
> 
> Texas Insurance Certificate
> 
> To find your certificate just change the two-letter state abbreviation in the URL.


It's commercial insurance. They understand it won't be in your name all the time.

If you get resistance, pull up the waybill which has your name and the policy number which matches the certificate.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I like your answer, that's what I do, except I NEVER store insurance and registration in a glove compartment. Get a visor holder and store those there along with your license. This makes cops all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Cops will let you go just for turning on interior lights, keeping hands on wheel, and not having to open the glove compartment. They know you are doing this for them.


Great info guys! I appreciate it. And yes, I always keep my papers above my visor and keep my glove compartment locked when Uber/Lyfting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> It's commercial insurance. They understand it won't be in your name all the time.
> 
> If you get resistance, pull up the waybill which has your name and the policy number which matches the certificate.


Right!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I keep my ins and registration in a locked box in the trunk just so I can mess with the cops when they ask for it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I keep my ins and registration in a locked box in the trunk just so I can mess with the cops when they ask for it.


Geez, that's risky for you. Definitely has a Glock ready to go.


----------

